# Hardcz's tobacco



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Well apparently people like to look at everyone else's stash of things so here ya go.

So here are my coolers that are full.










Here's my new fridgeador.... sadly need to fill it with stuff....










The contents of the white cooler...










Here's the contents of the tiny 54qt... lots of stuff in bags heh.










Also starting a little pipe tobacco stash....










AND










So there ya go. My little collection of leaves waiting to be smoked.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

yikes...that's a bunch of tobacco!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Veeeeerrrryyyy niiiiiiice.........I'll need the personal tour the next time I'm out in Northville. :evil:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Problem is 99% of that stuff ranges from 1994-2008.... :frown:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

such a shame.......send it to me and I'll dispose of it properly.....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

MontyTheMooch said:


> such a shame.......send it to me and I'll dispose of it properly.....


wait a minute, aren't you in my noobie cigar trade?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

as a matter of fact....I AM! Should I expect a coolidor?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

everything in fact.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Heck of a good looking stash!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi - I'm new. Could I have a box of those Punch things?  And is that Day of the Dead on Bluray? Send that to me too. 

And what kind of house plant is that?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Hi - I'm new. Could I have a box of those Punch things? And is that Day of the Dead on Bluray? Send that to me too.
> 
> And what kind of house plant is that?


my......precious........


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice stash. I like the books too. I haven't even considered adding a cigar section to my library. Damn. Now I have to build in some more book shelves...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice Dan! :tu


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice stash dude!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

That is an excellent stash you got there Dan.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I am on my way your house as i type this.... i hope you are not home.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry buddy, keep them in my cube at work.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

hardcz said:


> Sorry buddy, keep them in my cube at work.


On my way to Warren.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

youre holding out on us.... nice stash.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> youre holding out on us.... nice stash.


I only kept one box private for myself.


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

:clap2:

Excellent stash!!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Michigan_Moose said:


> On my way to Warren.


UMMMMM My cigars aren't at work anymore, wonder who took them.....


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> UMMMMM My cigars aren't at work anymore, wonder who took them.....


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats just awful to hear its no good anymore from old-age. I know I'm the oddball out here, but send me a few boxes I tend to like the old-no good anymore baccy. I'll be generous enough to help you smoke that dusty old stuff.


----------

